# Crossover con parlantes de distinta impedancia



## matiaskatu (Ago 6, 2010)

Que tal!
Tengo un amplificador combo de bajo Gallien Krueger de 175w. que viene con un bafle de 15'' y otra salida para conectarle otra caja.Me arme una caja de 2x10'' de 8ohm cada uno (conectados en serie) con un tweeter para que tengas mas medios y agudos y use capacitores para dividir la frecuencia.
Pero ahora compre un crossover de 3 vias http://www.nipponamerica.com/index.php?p=catalog_single&s=&ss=&id=696 que por lo que veo me dice que trabaja en 8ohm
tendre problemas si conecto el crossover a los 2x10 ? ya que los dos en serie dan una impedancia de 16 ohm.Hay riesgos para los parlantes o el crossover o deberia funcionar igual?

otra pregunta, la caja acustica que hice es una caja rectangular sin muchos misterios. de momento no esta forrada por dentro con ninguna espuma o lana de vidrio. me recomiendan que lo haga? y en ese caso, con que?

gracias!


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Ago 6, 2010)

ese crossover es pada un parlante de 3 vias, el que vos descrivis es de 2 vias, a menos que quieras usar uno de los de 10 para graves y el otro para medios no creo que ese crossover sea apropiado para tu parlante.

Lo pensas usar para un bajo o para escuchar musica?


----------



## matiaskatu (Ago 6, 2010)

pensaba usarlo de 2 vias, ya que el amplificador tiene dos salidas de parlante y en una de ellas conecto el woofer.

lo pienso usar para tocar el bajo


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Ago 6, 2010)

El amplificador es de 2 x 175w?
Si usas ese crossover como 2 vias va a haber un rango de frecuencias que no vas a reproducir y seguro que si conectas los 2 de 10" (16ohm) y el crossover es de 8ohm el corte no va ser en la frecuencia indicada por el crossover.


----------



## matiaskatu (Ago 6, 2010)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> El amplificador es de 2 x 175w?


no, el ampli entrega 115w a 8ohm y 175w a 4 ohm, es decir que las dos salidas del ampli estan en paralelo. El bafle de 15'' es de 8ohm.




tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Si usas ese crossover como 2 vias va a haber un rango de frecuencias que no vas a reproducir


eso esta bien, porque el woofer iria conectado directo, y uso el crossover para reproducir los medios y los agudos



tinchorojo89 dijo:


> si conectas los 2 de 10" (16ohm) y el crossover es de 8ohm el corte no va ser en la frecuencia indicada por el crossover


eso me imaginaba, estoy tratando de conseguir 2 de 4ohm para que me quede 8ohm en total.

con el tema del forrado interno de la caja, no entiendo algo,se forran las paredes internas, o  se forra absolutamente todo el espacio interno de la caja acustica??


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Ago 7, 2010)

Disculpa la demora en la respuesta pero me dormia, veo que el tema del crossover lo tenes cocinado.
Por lo del recubrimiento interno fijate en estos post que te van a guiar mejor que yo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/materiales-construccion-13022/

Suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## matiaskatu (Ago 7, 2010)

muchas gracias por la ayuda y la velocidad!


----------

